# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Auto-Clicker] UoPilot Script for LootClick, TeleportLoot, Travincal, Summoner, Pindleskin, GambleCoronet

## Spinoza1626

I will post scripts for UoPilot within a week. Scripts can farm Travincal (paladin), Pindleskin (sorc), Summoner (sorca).
Not all scripts are available right now, because I haven't prepared a description for them yet. Over time, scripts will appear, a description in Russian, a description in English.
more information Telegram: Join Group Chat

Dropbox - D2R_Scripts_UoPilot - Simplify your life

Add Summoner Script
Dropbox - summoner.mp4 - Simplify your life

Add Pindleskin Script
Dropbox - pindle.mp4 - Simplify your life

Add Travincal Script for Paladin

Add VideoManual 1/2/3 Scripts

----------


## Spinoza1626

Add Summoner Script

Dropbox - summoner.mp4 - Simplify your life

----------


## Spinoza1626

Add Pindleskin Script

Dropbox - pindle.mp4 - Simplify your life

----------


## Spinoza1626

Add Travincal Script for Paladin

----------


## TehVoyager

If this is anything like autoit scrips, wouldn't this be pretty detectable?

----------


## Spinoza1626

use more 8 month in 5 account. 
14.06.2022 4/5 acc ban for use MapAssist

----------


## Spinoza1626

Add Pindleskin Manual

----------


## Spinoza1626

Update 2022 11 14 Pin+Eld+Summ+Palace BlizzardSorca

----------

